# B/W Project - Pic Heavy



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I've recently been considering new ways to showcase my prints that I've made. In a month I hope to have my new tablet and will be opening paid commissions again, but until then I just get to play around with what I've already got. 

This is a simple black photo filter on top of some art prints I've already done. I have another idea that I'll attempt in a little bit here, but just needing feedback on plain B/W for now. 

So basically I'd like your input, what ones you think are the most stunning and eye catching in their black and white version. I'll number them so it's a little easier to keep them straight...

Thank you for your time!

*1*


*2*


*3*


*4*


*5*


*6*


*7*


*8*


*9*


*10*


*11*


*12*


*13*


*14*


*15*


*16*


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't even. These are the definition of FABULOUS. I LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

4, 7, 8, 9, 12, and 14 look the best in black in white in my opinion. They all look awesome, of course, but some of them work better then others in B/W.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

3, 6, 8, 9, and 11 are my favorites  beautiful work by the way ^^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! very soon I'll have my 'Splatter' Betta {roject up for vote (far less pics)

And thank you for the compliments ^^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

And daaaang~ totally posted this in the wrong forum >.< My bad!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, those are really great!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much =)


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love the one w.the snail


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

My first snail ever! That one was special for sure ^^


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

It reminds me of my 1st snail. I have a purple mystery snail. I went to your etsy page and the color ones are really good as well.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

alisha221 said:


> It reminds me of my 1st snail. I have a purple mystery snail. I went to your etsy page and the color ones are really good as well.


Aw, thank you! I'm really looking forward to getting my new tablet and working on some more in a month ^^


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I love 8! that is probably my fav out of all, but they are all very cool.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

8's definitely a very good pose, Bahari had a superb pose and flare, and the photo was super clear so I could get the details of his expression. =) A definite fave.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am in love with 9, the detail in these is incredible! i can not wait until i can order a few pieces from you! <3


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love 5,9,11, and 12.
Your really talented


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you both!! 

I will be re-opening commissions in Dec, IF my tablet finally ships! I'm very excited and cant wait to be drawing at full-steam again!


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

What do you do it on glossy photo paper or normal paper ect?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

alisha221 said:


> What do you do it on glossy photo paper or normal paper ect?


These are all done digitally. I use (more like used now, the thing is so old) a wacom bamboo tablet to draw images using programs like Photoshop. Recently my tablet has been not so great, mostly due to years of good use, and so I'm waiting for a new one to arrive.

In the commission I offer the digital full color file at a base price of $20. If the person who's ordering wishes me to send them a print of the image, then the price varies depending on size and shipping costs. 

To make the prints though I just go to Walmart and print them off as photos/posters (so it's durable, and looks great in a frame). So really it's cheaper for the person to simply commissions me for the original art, and then they get the file, and can take it to a print shop (or Walmart) and do whatever they want with it - and cut shipping costs. 

I also have a deal setup that if I use a fish of someone who's not commissioning me for a picture, then once that picture sells for the first time in my Etsy shop, the owner of that fish gets a free print sent to them with free shipping. Only with the first sale though.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

2,5, and 10. i could see adding color to the rest may add to them,while adding color to 2,5 and 10 would in my opinion detract.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well they all have full-colored version, as the colored versions are the originals. Those are visible from my Etsy page or my Deviant Art page link on my profile.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

2,5 and 15 they look the most realistic of them all but all of them are fabulous!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!

Several of them have been done months apart, and so some are definitely better as my style with them grows ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Syriiven said:


> Well they all have full-colored version, as the colored versions are the originals. Those are visible from my Etsy page or my Deviant Art page link on my profile.


 these are very out standing and full of character & hard-to-do dimensions :-D great job ^^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> these are very out standing and full of character & hard-to-do dimensions :-D great job ^^



Thank you very much =)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

You're welcome~!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

This is some amazing work!
Greetings from Calgary, AB!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you! ANd hi! I'm down South =3 I'm the most south of any of us Albertans on here I think.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

You're in Alberta too? 
That's awesome.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea there's a small army of us on here :3


----------

